# By Demand [May 2012]



## foxymoron (Mar 27, 2012)

*Demands can also be made by e-mail, story ideas and other suggestions (Fast Track ideas, design, demands for specific articles etc) to 
*img502.imageshack.us/img502/1421/editory.png
Suggestions for DVD content, mail links or suggestions to 
*img829.imageshack.us/img829/9820/bydemandtext.png
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Only for DVD content*
*Some more ways in which you can send us demands. If you use Free Download Manager, set the files for download, limit the bandwidth to minimal (3-4 bytes/s), export the download list, then mail us the list of suggestions to the DVD email id mentioned above. See if you can send us lists for the perfect 16GB content mix, so we'll get an idea of how much content you want*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Listed below are sites where we get most of our stuff for the DVDs. Keep adding more interesting sites to the list...

*Software:* Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com, Free Downloads Encyclopedia - Softpedia
*Games:* GameSpot is your go-to source for video game news, reviews, and entertainment, GamersHell.com - Largest Independent Video Gaming Website (gh3d.com) - GamersHell.com
*Game Trailers:* Video Game Trailers for Wii, PSP, Xbox, PS3 & More | Upcoming Video Games
*HD Trailers:* Best Place on the Web to Download HD Trailers - HD-Trailers.net (HDTN)
*Music:* Free and legal music downloads - Jamendo, If You Make It, Daytrotter: The source for new music discovery and free MP3 downloads from the best emerging bands., QUOTE UNQUOTE RECORDS.COM! HOME OF "RECORDS"!, Purevolume, Mp3.com
*Audiobooks:*  librivox.org, AudioOwl - Free Audio Books - Download mp3 and iPod format today!
Lectures and Courses: academicearth.org, MIT Open Courseware, Open Yale Courses, freevideolectures.com
*Distros:* distrowatch.com
*Movies:* vodo.net
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_PS: To ensure that your requests are added to the DVDs, please try to send them in by the 8-12 of each month _


----------



## Krow (Apr 2, 2012)

Adobe Photoshop CS6 beta (Download Adobe Photoshop CS6 Beta - Adobe Labs)
Photoshop Lightroom 4.1 RC1 (Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4.1 Release Candidate | photo management software prerelease - Adobe Labs)


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 2, 2012)

XBMCbuntu XBMC


----------



## pramudit (Apr 5, 2012)

Download - Android-x86 - Porting Android to x86

android x86 ics for eeepc...

and windows 8 rc....


----------



## Empirial (Apr 10, 2012)

Adobe Photoshop CS5.1 Trial Version for Windows Please!!!


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 10, 2012)

iMovies tutorial Videos Please !!! Along With Sony Vegas Pro !!


----------



## Prime_Coder (Apr 10, 2012)

Latest version of JDK

IDE: Eclipse / Netbeans

OTHERWORLDS (Sci-Fi) video

Fuduntu-2012.2-i686-LiveDVD.iso (908MB)


----------



## Sid_gamer (Apr 10, 2012)

Can we have a review of the Cooler Master Storm Trooper Full Tower Cabinet ?!!


----------



## chandigarhfellow (Apr 11, 2012)

WIKIPEDIA full offline version . You can download it from here *kiwix.org/index.php/Main_Page Approx 10gb download , can`t download myself on my gprs connection.


----------



## swa (Apr 13, 2012)

there is rarely any content for MAC users...n so is the case with the dvd content...
and there is absolutely no content  for windows x64 users 
do include them also!
rest...the dvd contents are not very useful
the game demos and full free games are worthless..plus most of the dvd's space is covered with huge video file's size...please improve these contents!
For the Fast Tracks it looks like a reflection of wikipedia!
seems digit is out of Tech-writers?


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 13, 2012)

Please provide atleast one free game worth playing. Most of the casual games provided on the DvDs are worthless. Please provide games like Tribes, Area 51, America's Army, etc.


----------



## swa (Apr 13, 2012)

swa said:


> there is rarely any content for MAC users...n so is the case with the dvd content...
> and there is absolutely no content  for windows x64 users
> do include them also!
> rest...the dvd contents are not very useful
> ...



have seen DVD's quoting a boastful title stating "so and so" GiGs of video and games...please do not quantify it in terms of file size...and please please provide stuffs for 64 bit systems...

i use MAC PRO (12 core processor) can you please publish articles pertaining to how can i make the most out of it?i basically use it for video editing and supermassive gaming using bootcamp!
am a subscriber since last couple of years,
it would sound professional if digit's article resonate with upcoming technologies and tech trends...
have read MIT's technology review...why cant digit produce such intricating yet lucid interesting articles?
hope it reflects in future issues!


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 13, 2012)

And please do not include adult content. For example, a while ago, one of the DvDs included the demo of venus hostage, which is a pr0n game. Digit should not provide such vulgar content


----------



## Anish (Apr 14, 2012)

*Fast track to Backtrack*


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 17, 2012)

Information About PCI SSD ...those 2TB Ones...


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 17, 2012)

UDK .Plzz!!!!!
The last time it was bundled,that version has some serious issue.

And Yes I want Photoshop C6 on my next Digit DVD too!!

Cryengine 3 SDK.

In last months DVD you guys budled Shiva,Unity But Skipped UDK.
You May Skip On CrySDK but please dont miss on UDK.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Apr 26, 2012)

Fast Track on how to create simple tools for android ourself.


----------



## harsimran123 (Apr 26, 2012)

in.april dvd i have requested for windows 8 consumer preview and this time also iam requesting because sir your team didnt include in dvd maybe because of some reason so iam requesting again windows 8 consumer preview 32 bit and 64 bit so both all the buyers can try sir requesting again please sif


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 26, 2012)

harsimran123 said:


> in.april dvd i have requested for windows 8 consumer preview and this time also iam requesting because sir your team didnt include in dvd maybe because of some reason so iam requesting again windows 8 consumer preview 32 bit and 64 bit so both all the buyers can try sir requesting again please sif



well Digit could not get permission for this. A team digit member already posted this in another thread-


			
				 r4gs said:
			
		

> We did want to carry the Windows 8
> CP, unfortunately it is not free to
> distribute and we did not get permission to bundle it with our DVD.
> Sorry guys. We're still trying to get it
> though so keep your fingers crossed


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 26, 2012)

prudhivisekhar said:


> Fast Track on how to create simple tools for android ourself.



BTW Digit Did  A  FastTrack On Android SDK .


----------



## ritvij (Apr 26, 2012)

can you guys create a seperate leaflet type (like devworxx) for noobs.. I mean i have seen many who don't even know how to install an anti virus..uninstall programs (actually, my younger cousin just deletes it to recycle bin..) formatting a machine and so on...!
i have seen digit's 101 section.. try expanding that....


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Apr 26, 2012)

Gentoo 12.1 Live DVD??


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 28, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> oh GOD!!! its ALREADY need added. no need to spam, mate.
> if you want it so bad, *just go and download it*? no?



Not everyone has got a hi speed Broadband connection.
Thats where Digit Comes In.
Dont Forget the purpose of Digit DVDs.


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 28, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Not everyone has got a hi speed Broadband connection.
> Thats where Digit Comes In.
> Dont Forget the purpose of Digit DVDs.



well, patience is supposed to be a virtue.

alright, i want the latest ubuntu distro to be on the next dvd.


----------



## maninder4k (Apr 28, 2012)

*Ubuntu 12.04 LTS*


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 28, 2012)

^^ can we expect any proper sized fonts from you? keep posting like this and you soon will have your posts deleted. then don't start complaining.


----------



## maninder4k (Apr 28, 2012)

*Sorry for that! Actually I don't know that this is not Allowed. I have to Read Rules Carefully *


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 29, 2012)

^^Still Your Fonts are bold.!


----------



## maninder4k (Apr 29, 2012)

OK Simplicity is Best! Now OK?


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 29, 2012)

ubuntu 12.04 to banta hi hai, yaar, it will be included no matter what


----------



## maninder4k (Apr 29, 2012)

Oohk!...


----------



## Pratik Pawar (Apr 30, 2012)

maninder4k said:


> *Ubuntu 12.04 LTS*



Yep.. Me too looking so eagerly forward to Ubuntu.. specially coz its LTS..
hope Digit gives the complete Setup in May DVD.. or atleast later in June DVD..


----------



## criztle (May 1, 2012)

Digit please do a test of all the robotic cleaner available in market in india in your 'tried and tested' section. we all will be grateful..


----------



## clmlbx (May 2, 2012)

hey why this thread is not yet closed and june 2012 started.. 

I request to include Adobe cs6 Master collection in june anniversary issue...


----------



## theserpent (May 4, 2012)

+1 to Adobe c6


----------



## Sujeet (May 4, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> hey why this thread is not yet closed and june 2012 started..
> 
> I request to include Adobe cs6 Master collection in june anniversary issue...





serpent16 said:


> +1 to Adobe c6



AFAIK Adobe C6 Masters Collection is yet to be released.
Latest Official Package which is available for Trial/Purchase/Download is Adobe Masters Collection CS5.5.
And CS5.5 Has been bundled few issues back.


----------



## theserpent (May 4, 2012)

^ I just want that c6 one.Its more than enough .


----------



## Sujeet (May 4, 2012)

^^Photoshop CS6.???


----------



## Ayuclack (May 4, 2012)

I gota Mail A Mail That Its Dispatched In 1st may but Still Didn't Got It !!

This Thread Should Be Closed !!


----------



## clmlbx (May 4, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> AFAIK Adobe C6 Masters Collection is yet to be released.
> Latest Official Package which is available for Trial/Purchase/Download is Adobe Masters Collection CS5.5.
> And CS5.5 Has been bundled few issues back.



well I read somewhere it was to be released on April 22 around


----------



## Sujeet (May 4, 2012)

^^
As of now it is yet tio be released to Public.
As per the Officia Site.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 4, 2012)

Waiting for June thread to come up. Ubuntu 12.04 is a must include in next issue of Digit.


----------



## Tech&ME (May 5, 2012)

^^
continue in this thread since it has not been closed as yet..... and shall not be closed......


----------



## hari1 (May 5, 2012)

Tech&ME said:


> ^^
> continue in this thread since it has not been closed as yet..... and shall not be closed......



There is no reason continue this thread as Digit May 2012 edition is already out.


----------



## clmlbx (May 7, 2012)

^^ It is for june edition..

Now for sure CS6 is out so include Master collection or at least Design & Web Premium..
Preferably Master collection


----------



## theserpent (May 8, 2012)

Yes Please Digit Include Photoshop CS6


----------



## Sujeet (May 8, 2012)

Adobe CS6 Masters Collection!!!`6.2GB
Please.Its Out Now.
And at least Photoshop CS6.Its out for even longer period.We are going 
And If I am not wrong then next issue is *ANNIVERSARY ISSUE.*
So let the readers wishes be fulfilled


----------

